# ipod freezing



## eddietucker61 (Jul 13, 2012)

my ipod keeps freezing at the apple logo screeen snd i cant figure out how to fix it


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

eddietucker61 said:


> my ipod keeps freezing at the apple logo screeen snd i cant figure out how to fix it


Hello! Have you tried a reset yet?


----------



## oguzd (Aug 5, 2012)

do reset as suggested
this may be because of an faulty app.


----------

